
Is Cisco's CCIE certificate relevant any more? - ilamont
https://www.networkworld.com/article/3347399/ccie-relevancy-is-ciscos-venerable-network-certification-on-top-of-programmability-automation-trend.html
======
techvellacom
Yes, Cisco Certifications are still worthy in 2019. But value is not there as
much as it was back in early 2000.

Problem is not certificate, it is You and I

Problem is not the Certificate. We as a candidate focus too much about
marketing Cisco than yourself. We should be focus on selling our brand than
selling Cisco skills. Continue to read if you want to learn how to market
yourself

Look, I get it, value of certifications are going down, people are becoming
certified like today is the end of the world. What once was a employee market
due to the value of certification has now become a employer’s market.

Passing exams is easier than before. People are cheating. Yes, Most Cisco or
CCIE candidate are now days are cheater (if I were preparing for it it today,
I would also be cheater)

So is it worth it? Yes why because without it, your chance of getting a job
interview will be less compare to those who has it.

Certificates itself does not make your smarter nor a guru. But it does play a
vital role for candidate selection for interview

Also don’t forget it is not about just discount. For Companies to retain their
Cisco partnership, they need to main certain number of certified professionals

Majority of The Cisco Certified Professionals are CHEATER now days

Did I get your attention or what? :) Let’s face it, how many of you passed
your most recent exam last 10 years without going through some sort of dumps,
raise your hand? anyone !!!! hellooooo anyone. You know I am right

You see in my days when I did my CCVP or CCNA or even CCIE Voice, I failed 3
to 6 times for each exams. I mean it took me 6 attempt to pass CCIE Voice back
in 2005 due to luck of any dumps those days. Today on average is 2 to 3
attempt.

Even with 80% to 90% exact solutions people still fail.

People today pass CCNP/CCDP exams on 1st attempt at pearson vue and often gets
90+%. Why, Thanks to DUMPS.

It has become a general practice that without dump, hardly anyone goes for
exams. They memorize it and pass the exam and become Certified. This is where
the problem is.

Look I am not a saint, I get it, why you do this. $300 US per exam is not a
easy for most of us. I say Cisco is partially to blame for this. For most of
us from Asian countries, it is hard to lose $300 just like that. For some it
may be almost a month salary. So we want to make sure we pass on the first
attempt. I get that.

In my days of CCIE Voice exam, questions or instructions were very simple.
Anyone with decent amount of work experience would’ve have easily pass the
exam. As task were related to pretty straight forward configurations. Today
the same exam is so out of the real world that for anyone to pass the lab on
1st attempt it is virtually impossible unless you have inside information
hints dumps or purchase real exam.

I failed 5 times

When I passed my CCIE Voice (2005) , I got the same lab 6 times (but wrote the
lab exam every month until I pass in 6 months). They asked for certain task
that we would never do in real world. like modifying the JSP file for
extension mobility, like seriously. How would one even know about it. Well by
making an attempt and fail. That’s how we get to know what is coming.

But than those days exam was only $1000. Today same exam is almost $1800 for
some people. So for certain people, they don’t have the luxury of failing like
I did. Hey I am proud of my failing because every time I studied harder and
learn something new which is not the case today everyone just focus on exam
set of exams and cramp the hell out of it. But I was also fortunate enough to
be in the western world where I could easily burn $1000 per attempt (plus
traveling).

So for majority they have no choice but to cheat and prepare and pass the exam
and hope to pass this exam so they can better their life I get this. BUt the
problem is it devalues the certificate and that’s where the problem starts.

